# To All Members - Thank you! 10 Year Anniversary



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This Season Is The 10 Year Anniversary Of Halloween Forum


Halloween Season 2012 Is Here! NOW!
[HR][/HR]​

This is not a regular season. It is destined to be the best Halloween season in history. 

First of all, please let me extend my complete gratitude to YOU. Thank you for being a big part of the HalloweenForum.com community. It is our members that make this community beyond great. Thank you for being a great member.

*Just in case you are new and have no idea who I am: *
My Name is Larry. I am the dude who created the site ten years ago. I also work with some amazing moderators that help a lot manage our community. Our moderators (in alphabetical order)_ DeadTed, Frankie's Girl, Halloweiner, jdubbya (just resigned), Terra, UnOrthodOx and Ween12amEternal _are amazing moderators and members. Each of them work many countless hours to help keep fight and other problems and issues that arise in the community. They really work hard and I personally could not applaud them enough. Our moderators are a big asset to our entire community. They make things better for everyone. You would be amazed at the amount of spam and other issues that you never see because of their dedication. Moderators: I cannot thank you enough.

Again... even with all of our hard work that we do, this place would be nothing without great members like YOU!

*About The Site: *
I launched the forum back in 2002. When it was launched, there really was not a lot of places on the Internet for us Halloween fanatics to hang out all year. The terms home haunter and home haunts really were not even used much yet.

Things have way better since then. There are members on every level. We have novice members that are just decorating for the first time, to home haunters building movie quality props. We also have many professional haunters, authors and the best of the best as well. The talent here is jaw dropping. Everyone is happy to help each other go to the next level.

As I have said many times before; It is our members that collectively make this such an amazing community. It is the contributions that each member posts that makes the community an amazing resource. I will always work to make this a better community for YOU! I like to think of our community as a large family. I do expect respect to our members.


*Our Rule Philosophy:*
Spammers and trolls (those who purposely try to cause problems) do not like it here. That is because the moderators and I really attempt to keep a family friendly atmosphere with as little problems and drama as possible. I wish that we could go without rules, however we all know that without our simple rules, the forum would be full of spam, content would be hard to find because of big flashy signatures, and people would be have flame wars (insult each other).

We are continued to be lucky to have the best sponsors possible. The advertisements that you see on this site help make it possible. Make sure to consider our sponsors for your Halloween needs.

There may be issues that I am not aware of or cannot yet resolve. If ever you need anything, please feel free to ask myself, or one of our moderators. If you have a problem or issue, let me know. I cannot fix something that I am not aware is an issue. We want you here. We want you to feel comfortable and come back often.

If you have a problem, we are happy to help you out. If you become a problem, we will be happy to help you OUT. Luckily, we have very few troublemakers.

*LURKERS (not a member yet?) ..Go Ahead and Join*
I understand that there are many of you who are you lurking and not signing up. Many members admit to have been looking at the site for years before registering. Why not sign up? Say hello. We really would love for you to be part of our community. You will really help our community by signing up and sharing your thoughts and opinions. You can post a little or a lot. Whether you are a beginner, or a pro, you are welcome. There are people on all levels of experience and knowledge. Please register today! I appreciate it! Click either register or the Facebook connect to register via your Facebook account.

*It Is Our 10 Year Anniversary! Let’s Get The Word Out*
_*(I can use your help)*_
We are celebrating 10 years online! _You can help bring the community to the next level._
Halloween Forum is a great resource. The more members the better it is for everyone.
Help us grow: Please “Like” us on Facebook, Like any posts that you love, Tweet about your favorite posts, use our “Pin” feature and pin pics and videos to Pinterest. Each time that you help spread the word, you help the community grow.
Our Facebook page is at: http://www.facebook.com/halloweenforum 
Our Twitter Profile: https://twitter.com/halloweenforum
Our Pinterest Page: http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/
Site Banners: http://www.halloweenforum.com/linktous.html


The bigger we get, the more that we can do! 
Please do what you can this year and post links to the forum when you can. I appreciate it.

It is your thoughts, ideas and contributions that have made this an amazing place to be. You rock!


_Thank YOU!_
Larry


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you, Larry! Without you, we wouldnt be here. This is the one site I visit EVERY DAY!. 

Happy 10 year anniversary to all of HalloweenForum.com!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

What a phenominal community you have created over the past 10 years. I am new to the site thanks to the recommendation of one of the members from whom I purchased a homemade prop (which I love very much) and I love checking in multiple times a day to see the latest and greatest. Thank you for your forsight to create such a wonderful place for all of those that have loved (and still do) all things related to Halloween. Thanks to the moderators who help to "police" the site and keep the family atmosphere established.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here Shadowbat, I come here every day.

Thanks for keeping things up & running & in shape for us Larry & The Mods!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I think that this may be a great opportunity to extend my thanks to everyone that posts, contributes, moderates, creates, inspires, and generally enables my obsession.

I've been a member for several years now, and lurked for a couple before that....at this point, there is not a thing that I build, design, or produce for our yard haunt or party that is not in some way influenced by any one of the literally thousands of small interactions that I've had with this forum. It's really a unique environment here.

All of you should be proud of the atmosphere that you help create...I do not have a Facebook account, a Pinterest page, I do not 'Tweet', nor have I ever had a MySpace page. The point is, I do not engage in any online social activities outside of this forum. The fact that I feel comfortable in this environment, and continue to look forward to my visits here is a testament to everyone that participates, encourages, and is so generally hospitable and helpful to all.

Congratulations to everyone, and thanks to all....happy anniversary HF!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It is nice to feel appreciated, although we should be thanking _you_, Larry and the mods.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Larry, congratulations on having created, maintained and grown one of the very best forums on the web. I really appreciate all the work and attention you and the Moderators put into keeping this forum clean and respectable. I always try to promote HalloweenForum and ChristmasFanClub as I feel you have 2 user friendly, family oriented forums going there. I can't believe this forum has been around 10 years and apparently I missed the first 5. I sure could have used it. Keep up the great job and thank you for watching out for us, and for providing a great place for us to share and enjoy Halloween.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats Larry!!! You have created an amazing home for all of us Halloween nuts.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Larry! And congratulations!
It feels good to be a member of such a great forum where we can get our Halloween fix every day of the year.
I'm glad you had the foresight to start somthing like this.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!!!

Thank you Larry for creating this website/forum, to the Mods for all they do and to the members for making it such a great place!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you Larry for giving us all a great site for these past 10 years. Here's to many more.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank YOU so much Larry! This is indeed a very special forum that's near and dear to my heart. I might not visit every day and I might not post every visit, but I've learned so much here and just really have enjoyed the enthusiasm and love for Halloween that everyone has here. I truly mean it when I say that Halloween has been extra special for me ever since I discovered this place!

Here's to 10 more years and many more!!!


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to admit that I was a lurker for a couple years before joining in 2009. This forum has intensified my obsession with Halloween and given me so much inspiration. This is my first year signing up for the secret reaper and I'm so excited with ideas for gifts for my reaper. This is the only place where everybody understands my anxiousness to start getting ready for Halloween at the end of August. What more can I say about this forum??? I love it here.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You're welcome!  And thank you, Larry!

Happy Anniversary to all of my brothers and sisters in this twisted and slightly demented family!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Thank you Larry and all the Moderators, for making and maintaining a GREAT site!!!!!!!! 
Congrats and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Larry! Like some others have said, this is the only site I check every day (and usually many times). I will check in here before I check my email or anything else. I love it, and all the people on here. There isn't the snipiness that a couple of other sites have, and I like that everyone tries to help each other. Because I like it so much, I go out of my way to support your advertisers. There are some sites I don't like where I will purposely ignore the ads.

You've done a good thing by making this work. Thanks again.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

This is without a doubt the best forum on the internet. Thank you Larry and to all who make this forum so awesome. It is so nice to have somewhere to share my love for all things Halloween. Happy Anniversary !!!


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

I love this place!!!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Congrats Larry on the 10 year anniversary! While it was a couple of years before I stumbled onto your site, it's been a terrific resource for this home haunter for a long time. Here's to many more years to come!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to you Larry (and mods) for creating and maintaining the #1 Halloween site on the net....There is no other site that has the members or interaction this site currently has...Don't believe me?....Name the site everyone would meet up if this one shut down this very second with no way to contact the other members? Or what if all the info we've ever discussed here instantly disappeared....Scary thought isn't it?.....I think when you look at it in that perspective, you realize just how amazing this place is....Congratulations on the decade milestone....I hope there are many more....ZR


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too am grateful to Larry for this wonderful forum,, I have learned so much here, and have met such wonderful like minded people, And thank you to the mod's for helping out and keeping this such a great place, and thank you to all my fellow members who make this such a fun place to visit,, also who are willing to help out when one has questions,, 


Happy anniversary to all!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you, Larry, for such an awesome site. I was lonely for other "Halloween folk" when I joined and wished there was a group that would share my enthusiasm. I found HF and have been having a blast ever since. Absolutely love HF -- happy anniversary, Larry!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been active, lurked, become active again and then lurked some more. but I always enjoy being here. Thanks for building this great on line space Larry!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Happy Anniversary to all of my brothers and sisters in this twisted and slightly demented family!


Awwww, and I didn't get you anything...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you Larry for your hard work and Happy Anniversary.Special thanks also to the mods for their time and dedication behind the scenes and a big thanks to the HF community for sharing, inspiring, and imparting their wisdom. We all collectively have made this site a huge success and a haven away from the everyday world where we can share, realize and fufill our imaginations.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank ~you Larry for the inspired decision to open a place where all the great, like-minded Halloween fanatics could hang, exchange ideas & generally let their freak flag fly. These 10 years have been fantastic, & I look forward to many, ~many more - thank you!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I love it here. Thank you to Larry for creating this monster, all the mods for keeping it clean and all of the members for making it amazing!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

You're welcome Larry, and thanks for maintaining such a great site.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Larry and to everyone who helps make this forum a great place! I don't know how I got along without it... this has been one of the best treasures I've ever been fortunate enough to find. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank You, Larry and all the moderators for giving us the best Halloween site on the internet! This is a great place and I hope to be around for the 20th Anniversary


----------



## Jeeromonster (Aug 30, 2012)

I am only new but I already love this site, I would like to say thanks to you Larry and the moderators who help keep it so good and to all the members for posting their info and making me feel so welcome and for making me realise I am part of something special! It's brilliant and I love it.

Thank you.

Gary.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Larry for creating such a great place to meet others and share a great wealth of knowledge. Also Thank you Moderators for all you do with Larry to keep this place going! Thank you everybody else both old and new members. I joined in January this year and have checked the site daily and try to keep current with some of the topics. I have learned so much!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome! All of your kind words mean a lot. I am very proud that each one of you are part of the community. 
Whenever I have a bad day I will come back and look at this thread.

This next 10 years are going to even be better!
Thank you!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Larry!!! The Halloween spirit is strong... Not only have I found so many wonderful ideas and skills here but have laughed and made some great friends. Those friends span all over the US into Canada and across the oceans... This is one of the best sites I have ever belonged to. You've raised an awesome family and I can't wait to see how it grows.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Without the love and support from this community my haunt would still be a small and probably pitiful thing. Each new prop I build the awesome people here propel me to make even better. You could thrive alone on the wonderful praise and support the fellow members here give you. 

This is, by far, the best place on the internet. Thank you Larry for making it


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

When I first read Larry's post I became choked up. After reading everyone's reply, now I'm teary eyed. I cannot thank this forum enough for being here. Not only for the many, many ideas and advice I've received but mostly for making me feel "normal". Now when I get 'that look' when I talk about Halloween or my current projects in June (or any month) I no longer feel like a "freak". This forum has given me the courage to be proud of the creativity and hard work I put into my Halloween plans. So I like to extend a huge Thank You to Larry, the mods and all the wonderful members on this amazing site.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

As so many have said before, my sincerest thanks to Larry and the mods for all they do. Your efforts, never ceasing, are greatly appreciated. It's not an easy job you do, but the results are phenomenal! Family friendly atmosphere? You bet! No where else have I found such a great sense of community, be it other forums I've perused or even my own neighbourhood! As it has been said a great many times, Larry, the mods, and the rest of us in this "family" have a great place to share our twisted souls, full of support, well-wishes, and outstanding ideas. If I could access only one place on the net this would indeed be it! A very happy 10 years to us all! 

Happy haunting everyone!

"Why did the scarecrow win the award?"
"Because he was outstanding in his field!"
- A corny joke, I know, but one my brother told me when we were kids and it's stuck ever since! To this day I can't hear "outstanding in his field" without picturing a scarecrow!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats Larry for giving us a place to hang all year long and for you and the mods for making this forum feel like home. There are so many wonderful people on here that it really does feel like a family. Sooo glad to have stumbled upon it and have learned so much and always get inspired to make new things. So once again thank you Larry and the mods and here is to the next 10!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

THANKS!!! Larry, THANKS!!!! Moderators, THANKS!!!! all of you evil geniouses with the cool ideas


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I too want to Thank Larry and All the people that make this site possible. My home haunt has move up because of this site and all the friendly people on here. I look forward to many more years on here.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny...

A few years ago, after sunset on Valentine's Day, I went out for a stroll to scare up some viscera for my breakfast. There is no better way to start the day than the 'sploot' sound a kidney makes when you bite down on it, and nothin' burbs like brain. 

Valentine's is a good night for groceries, so I wandered up to the local Lovers Lane, broke a car window and begin extracting my meal. I remember the young lady in the passnger seat looking at me moments before she died. With shock smeared across her face she said "It isn't Halloween..."
Later, I sat down in the crypt in front of my trusty computer with a full belly, went to this Forum and said to myself "It is now."

Thank you Larry, and you faithful Moderator Minions, for giving me a little October every month of the year. This ghoul is glad for your ghastly gift of a year-round gruesome and ghostly get-together, even if he lurks more than others. Lurking kinda goes with the job.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I think one thing that continues to impress me is the respect that members have for each other here. It is true that we chase off trouble makers (who wants a troll), but DAMN... we have the best.

(thanks for the continued kind words and your devotion to the community)


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

congratulations on 10 years of Halloweenforum. i only signed up a year ago but come to visit each day. i love it. have gotten so many idea's and seen so many beautifull thing made by members. everyone is very nice here and helps out! keep up the good work and on to the 20th anniversary!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, thank you Larry! May this site be around for decades more. I didn't realize that a Halloween community existed on the internet until this year but I am so glad that it is here. The members of HF are warm, caring, and funny. The projects they show us are astounding and inspiring. Halloween Forum has a certain magic to it that is rarely found on other forums. Many thanks for creating a place for us to soak up each other's delightful (and sometimes creepy) energy as we discuss our passion for Halloween!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

THANK YOU Larry!!!

And Ditto on all that has been said. I love this place and family.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you Larry!!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for all you do, Larry!!! You run a first class forum here!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Me as well. The amount of support, encouragement and sharing that is found here is such a breath of fresh air. It takes alot of time and dedication to keep such a smooth running forum. *Thank you so much* for giving us a wonderful place to "get together". I for one can honestly say I am a happier person when I can spend some time here around like minded people.

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to thank you more than you even thanking me because without creating this idea for a website, no one would be on here at all. So, thank you most of all! I also like how the people on this board are just so friendly to one another. I have been on other boards, and there are just really bad people that criticize this and that about others, but not here. Just a great board!


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Been a member since the beginning... September 2002! Proud to be part of such a wonderful Halloween community. You are all the friendliest, most helpful Halloween lunatics in the World! SCARE-ON!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you and to everyone that helps with this site. I absolutely love it!!!!!


----------



## madisonmiller (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy Anniversary!!! Have a Great day ahead!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Larry!! This place is great. Thank you so much!! The moderators are excellent!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I really feel at home here. There is just such a welcoming atmosphere and everyone is generally so helpful. Thanks for all the hard work you and the moderators do to keep it this way!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Halloween Forum!

I love this place!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I continue to marvel at all that you have accomplished Larry - even in the few years I have been Forum member. YOU -- as they say --- ROCK!! And your Mod Squad is the absolute best online crew ever! We share in your celebrating and here's to the next ten! BOO!*


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to add in my congratulations to the forum and sincerest thanks to Larry and the moderators for making this place my home on the internet. This is the only forum community that I belong to, and I come here just about every day. There is no better place on the internet to get inspired and interact with such fantastic people! And it certainly doesn't hurt that they all seem to be just as crazy as I am when it comes to Halloween! lol 

So big thanks and congratulations to all of you who make it possible, your hard work is extremely appreciated! 

(And just an fyi: I too throw as much support as possible toward the advertisers here just to help show my appreciation. It's the only site I don't have adverts blocked on, on my computer!  )


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

A VERY BIG THANK YOU!!! to Larry and all the moderators! I love this site. Thank you for all you guys do to keep the forum "family friendly" and lighthearted.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel lucky to be part of the family! I have met alot of great and talented people here. And i love the fact i can talk to others about our love for Halloween! I visit the forum everyday and plan on keeping it that way. Thank you Larry for creating such a wonderful place!!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

is it HalloweenForum's 10 year anniversary?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to thank Larry and all the moderators for making this a safe family for all us haunters. It was this site that lead me to meet and recognize the love of my life who is a member here. This is not a dating site, but it lead to us meeting and through a love of Halloween we grew in love together. Thank you for all the years and the safe and home this has become for me.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you Larry...love the site. Thank you for 10 years of people helping people and sharing ideas, stories, and hopes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

larry said:


> This Season Is The 10 Year Anniversary Of Halloween Forum
> 
> 
> Halloween Season 2012 Is Here! NOW!
> ...


no no...thank YOU. this is an AWESOME site.


----------



## ThePartyGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats and a big THANK YOU, Larry! This is THE place to go for all things Halloween! Here's to another 10 years!!!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

On behalf of all members, we say you're welcome, and a *HUUUUGE THANK YOU* right back at ya! 

Just glad to be a part of a big happy family who all share one passion!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes thanks for all that you do! LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

congrats larry...for creating this fabulous forum,the mods for all there hard work....i love it here...your the man larry...thank you!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It is great to hear from so many members with the kind words. This is for sure the best Halloween season ever and the best Halloween community. Thank you!


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

i would like to add my thanks to all involved.

when i came across this site i wanted to "out do" my neighbours a little.

now i blow them out of the water!! some of the locals even call our house "the haunted house".

i couldn't have done it without halloween forum and all its members.

thanks again and here's to a another 10 years!!


----------



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY HALLOWEEN FORUM! Thank YOU so much Larry for creating this haunted community and congratulations!


----------



## Sinister Halloween (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Halloween Forum!! Its Great to have you!!!!!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy 10th Anniversary! Your hard work is greatly appreciated--this forum has been an inspiration to me on many levels. I have been a member of several forums over the years and looked at many others--I have to say this is by far the nicest, most helpful, well moderated forum that I have ever been exposed to--and I know that is due to all of the hard work by the administrators of this forum.

I think this forum is responsible for much of the additional Halloween spirit that we see across communities everywhere--so job well done!


----------



## Scaryloo (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on 10 years!! That is a long time for an Internet forum...I hope you have another 10 years


----------



## bimby (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations 








I'm Italian and I'm the admin of a cooking site and this is one of my url pages for Halloween, with music and sounds, I like to change it almost everyday.

http://bimby.mastertopforum.com/index.php


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Larry, Congratulations on 10 spooktacular years! You've been a good friend to me and to Hauntcast. Raise your glass and join me in toasting another 10 Halloweenforum filled years on the inter webs.


----------



## RubyDoom (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations on 10 years and eerie wishes for many many more years.
This is the best place for my much needed Halloween fix the other 364 days of the year and a superb source of inspiration. 
A heart felt thank you from this ghoul!


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats on 10 wonderful years! I have been a member for a few years and I have to say this is the 
best site for inspiration that I have come across. Here's to many more years of FUN!!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

So proud and happy to be here and a part of this great community. Thanks for all of your hard work, everyone!


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for the site i sent a pintrist and twitter like so hope to see ya there also...


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations Larry on the 10th Anniversary of your site and thank you and all the forum members who have made this community a successful one! Pete


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Best wishes for a horrifying anniversary season. Thanks for keeping the wheels greased. It's not easy, but you guys do a great job!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Grats on the big 10 yr. anniversary Larry! A big thanks are in order for all of the mods, and to you dear sir, for creating and maintaining what is in my humble opinion...the best forum on the net! And it is the members, as well as the staff that make it such a wonderful place! Thank you all!   


I am quite saddened to see jdubbya retiring from moderator status.  Although it's nothing more than a change of status, it's been a great pleasure, & I wish you the very, very best my friend. 


...and lol! I've been noticing something was wrong w/ my email notifications for a while, and this confirms it for sure. An invite, a little late for the party. 


Raven's get no love, sending my invite after the party's over! Pfft!!!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank You Larry!! 
I am a relatively new member but can already see that I will be here at its 20th anniversary


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you to you Larry. Love the site so much. I have learned so, so much on this site and it helps keep Halloween alive all through the year. Very cool people on this forum. Hope it last another 100 years.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for creating this fourm. I love coming here throughout the year whether I need party input, help with a new prop or just to get my Halloween on. I am never disapointed. THANK YOU.


----------



## Tonka (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been quietly checking out the site and gathering ideas for my first home haunt this year and have found such useful information here that I couldn't anywhere else. Thank you all.


----------



## MichaelMyersH2 (Aug 31, 2012)

I love this board.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you to Larry and all of the moderators who do such a fantastic job maintaining this site! This is the only online forum/community that I consider a worthwhile place to spend my time. Congratulations on 10 years!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

This is my fifth year at the Halloween Forum, and even though I've taken absences here and there for 'real life' things, coming back has never felt anything less than 'Home Sweet Home'. Thank you all for having me.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

HAPPY 10th ANNIVERSARY! 

Don't know what I would do without the HF...I am addicted and look forward to many more years of great stuff!

Thanks Larry!

PB


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for starting such an awesome site and for all the hard work you and the moderators do behind the scenes. A well-earned Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

*     Thank you for having this website for all of us Halloweenies!*


----------



## Arcana_J (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww! Happy anniversary, guys!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, this is my firrst time on a social site and everyone has been so kind. Long live HF


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm proud to be a member of such an amazing community! Everyone here is so kind and helpful and very talented!


----------



## creepyhalloweenimages (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you Larry - and all the moderators (past and present)! Sometimes running a website feels a thankless task, but looking at this thread I'm guess you realize you all have lots of supporters!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

congrats on your 10 years!!!.. so happy to have this forum to help with our obsession!!!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm super squeaky new here. Although I've lurked for almost 2 yrs and I do check the site throughout the year. Appreciate all the work put into this forum! It's an awesome place! I love the passion here also! I'm also getting the create my own prop "bug" from seeing all the talent! So inspiring!!


----------



## Robert 13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy Anniversary, Halloween Forum Keep up the Great work. And Happy Halloween to you


----------



## Robert 13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy 10th Anniversary, Halloween Forum with Many more to come and Keep up the good work. And Happy Halloween to you


----------



## xrayman (Jun 28, 2012)

I personally know the amount of effort it takes to run a forum like this, so thanks to all involved, and congrats on the milestone (or should I say tombstone) anniversary!
-Scot


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Larry and all the mods! This has been a great resource for me.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Happy Anniversary, and thank you for the wonderful site!


----------



## CrematoryKeeper (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you Larry for all you and your staff does. I am proud to be a member of this awesome growing community!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you, Larry & the mods!! This is a great site and I love coming here!!
Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Larry and all of the hard working staff/moderators! You are appreciated!
Amazing community we have here - great resource, great site, and fantastic people 

A very Happy 10th Anniversary wish to you all! wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you! to Larry and the mods. This forum is an incredible resource, and I've learned a lot during the two years since I registered here.


----------



## JohnCheney88 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's GREAT that you've made it ten years! Congrats Larry!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks to you, good sir, and to all the moderators.

I've met some great people on the forum, got some wonderful inspiration, gained a new best friend and an extremely messy house thanks to you.

And... "Best House on the Block!!!!" Well worth the forum's price of admission.

BTW, extra props (no not that kind) for keeping the site humming tickety-boo during this crazy busy period. I had kinda expected things to slow down as normal with the huge crowds that visit in October, but the uptime and responsiveness this year are fantastic! Many thanks! (Still 25 second search times!!! Woohoo!)


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you larry and all the moderators , for the site and all your very very hard work i feel myself and many of the overseas members will agree that especially outside the u.s. halloween is still no where near as popular as in the u.s. but thanks to people like you and your moderators we are gradually changeing this with all the help and support with props , ideas and how to tutorials etc with our home haunts and i for one will do my utmost to make more people aware this side of the pond , heres to the next 10 years .... BIG THANK YOU LARRY AND THE MODERATORS AND TO ALL AT HALLOWEEN FORUM ....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you again everyone for the very kind words. It is great that so many people realize the moderators too and how much of a help that they are for this great community. I love to hear from such great members and how the forum has inspired their projects and Halloween plans all together. You all mean a lot to me.
I love Halloween Forum and it's members.
*THANKS!*


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Larry and everyone else who helps you handle this forum. You all do an AWESOME job here. I would also thank the members for all the ideas inspirations you have given out thru the years. This forum is beyond a forum. It's a special family who share something wonderful with each other called Halloween. It's also a place to ask about life outside of Halloween a place to vent and have people who understand and give support when one needs it. You read other stories from people here with their personal lives and sometimes you just can't talk to family so it's nice to know you can come here to talk when one really needs it and have that support you are looking for or just a little note that it will be ok or my prayers are with you and your family..... So yes thank you Larry for giving us this community of WONDERFUL people who share a lot more than just Halloween with each other .... HugZ to EVERY ONE HERE Whether you are the Administrator, a moderator or Member.... Thank you ALL for being a part of my family In HF


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Happy Anniversary HF membership and to Larry for creating this wonderful place! I feel at home here like no other place on the entire internet's offerings! Here's to another 10 years everyone!  

Ter_ran *


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

*Happy Anniversary Halloween Forum & Congrats Larry!!*

Wow... Ten years! How time flew by! Congrats to Larry & THANK YOU so much for giving us Haloween lovers a place to share & hear other stories too.
I must apologize. I've been M.I.A. for a while. I do admit that Facebook has taken most of my casual Internet time the past year, but I always love popping in & seeing how you are all doing.
Hmm... Let's see. I want to fill you all in: Well, I'm still working for the morgue, and I still do acting in low-budget films. I still mainly focus on horror and horror comedies, which are my favorite to do. My most recent film is "Dead Collections" by John Orrichio which came out great. I play Kyle the funeral director's assistant in the film. Oh and I gave a stab at writing: I wrote 3 scenes for the new film by Troubled Moon Films' "Adventures of the Haunted Hunted" which is a ghost-hunting spoof. I am not in that film as far as acting, but it was an experience to actually create some scenarios. I have a few other films lined-up and some of my stuff is even on Netflix, so I am quite happy about that!
Another cool thing that I am excited about is that I am a member of October Panic Attack, which is a really cool Halloween club that does as many haunts & horror movies as possible during Mid-September to the end of October. I've been a member for a few years now & we hit haunts in mainly PA, NJ & DE. However, last year, we went to MD & had a fantastic time & spent the day hours visiting sites where "The Blair Witch Project" was filmed. This year, in addition to haunts and horror movies (new in the theater & on DVD/BluRay), we also went to The Colonial Theatre to see "Halloween III: Season Of The Witch" on 35 mm film. It was fantastic... and for those who don't know, The Colonial Theatre is where part of the original 1958 "The Blob" was filmed!
I am also very much into sci fi and horror cons. In the past year, I've attended Shore Leave & Creation Con (both sci fi), I've attended Philly's Wizard World Comic Con & I finally got to meet the great Bruce Campbell!! And of course, I've attended horror cons like Monster-Mania (both in NJ & MD) and Horrorfind Weekend Con (in Gettysburg, PA). This coming weekend, I will be attending Chiller Theater Weekend which has a TON of stars. It's all fantastic. I have a lot of cool pictures and vids on my Facebook page too. http://facebook.com/david.m.sitbon 
In additon to all that, I am starting to get into Steampunk. I've attended both Wicked Faire Con & Steampunk World's Fair in NJ and I go to Dorian's Parlor monthly Steampunk Party in down-town Philadelphia as often as I can. They are all worth checking out if your in the Eastern PA or NJ area!
And recently, I have been promoted to lietenant (and my wife to lietenant J.G) in our sci fi club Star Fleet. Our local club is The U.S.S. Sovereign NCC-7500 in Philadelphia.
And yes, my wife Peggy & I still go to Disney World and/or do Disney Cruises as often as we can and we still love to go to the movies.
So, I think that pretty much catches you all up with me in a nutshell. Not bad for a 40 year old guy, huh? With horror & sci fi (and a little Disney), you can always be a kid!!!!!
If any of you guys want to check out any of my films, here's my IMDB page. It doesn't list all my films, but it does have my most popular ones: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2136484/
Ohh... I must give out a recomendation: a few weeks ago, an Indie Horror-Drama came out (I am NOT in it) that was just awesome. It's called "Deer Crossing" by Potent Media... It's on DVD now... Go check it out!
I want to give a warm hello to my old Halloween Forum friends and a warm welcome to all newer members. I'm sorry I've been away for so long. You can all reach me at [email protected] or [email protected].
Take care and Happy Halloween!!!!!


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanx Larry......................I'm quite new here, but NOT to all things Halloween......live on forever !!


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Thank you Larry, Mods, & fellow Haunters! Scaring up fun with ya'all here since '02, too!


----------



## Nelyan (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Larry and other members!
I've been here for just a little time, I stumbled upon this site just before my first year in uni started this fall, but I already feel like this years party is going to be the best I've ever thrown (and I've thrown about 8 lame ones)! I've gotten so much help and ideas from this site!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, Larry. Congratulations on running the best Halloween site on the Internet for a decade! I hope you remember me. I was one of the premier members back in '02, and I believe I was the first member to achieve Great Pumpkin status. I've been all over the country in the past 10 years, but I never forgot the forum or the friends I made here. And to see how much it's grown from those days a decade ago is staggering! Dead Guys Rock!


----------



## scarecrow1031 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy 10th Anniversary Halloween Forum....Keep on Haunting.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Larry, I hope this site pays off for you more than just self satisfaction.


----------



## soapwytch (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you Larry!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

*Congratulations Larry and HF! 

Larry, Thanks for having the foresight, skills and attitude to not only open HF, but assure it is maintained to the high levels that we enjoy every day. 

Great Job at the beginning and every day since.

Thank you! *


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Halloween at our house would not be the same without this site. We owe you a lot for the wonderful community you brought together!

Cheers!


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Larry and to everyone for their generosity. I have found all my "holy grails" of Halloween music that I learned as a kid because of you. Halloween will always be my favorite holiday, and I'm glad I've found a safe place to geek out about it.


----------



## Werebear64 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Halloween forum,thank's for bringing us 10 years of Halloween fun!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I love this place, so happy I found it and I look forward to visiting everyday! Thanks to Larry, and the Mods for their dedication to the Forum, it really is a wonderful environment to share ideas, and is full of talented, supportive people. Happy Anniversary HF!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for this site!! I have learned so much and made so many wonderful friends here!!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

No Thank you Larry! I can honestly say that this website has made Halloween to me a 365 day event, from learning to make props, getting to see everyone's great creativity, or simply reading a paranormal story!

And to the Mods keep up the great work you guys do year round!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Well Larry, you and I go a long way back, eh? I've alway loved having this place to turn to for advice and support. Thank you so much for doing all that you do!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats.... and I hope the next 10 years will be even bigger and better.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a great site and an even greater resource for all things Halloween. I'm sooooooo glad I found it. Thanks Larry and also to the Mods for all the hard work in maintaining it. Everyone on here is unbelievably helpful. All the members definitely make this a great place to come.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats on 10 years!!! It has been lots of fun!!


----------



## octoberboys (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations! 10 years is a huge feat. Thank you for hosting such a great place for us to gather.


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to you Larry! Thank you for all your hard work and thank you to everyone else here that has helped my Halloween Spirit last all year long!!


----------



## BigD47 (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Thanks for this site! You helped me motivate to expand a few meager decorations to a minimal haunt.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, Larry! You and the moderators maintain a great forum here and I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. I don't participate online with a lot of things because the atmostphere gets so toxic and other participants are so busy trying to push their opinions as the only opinions that it's unpleasant to spend time there. HF is totally different from that. People can disagree here without resorting to personal attacks, people genuinely want to help each other out, and people are supportive of each other. Everybody here tries to make this a great place to spend time and it works. Thanks!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

See what happens Larry! (The Big Lebowski) Thank you for starting this site and keeping it Great! I lurked for the first 2 years, but so happy to add and get wonderful feedback for the past 8 years! Keep it up!!


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

I have always loved halloween and until last year around this time I never went searching for ideas on the web. Once I found this site I was hooked\ I started to see my visions come true via many member contributions and different views on the same concepts. I just want to say thanks so much to the core members as well as the newer members..........


----------



## Ladykaldea (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! 10 years! Happy tenth Aniversery guys! Now I've found you I hope never to loose you!


----------



## drewah (Sep 25, 2009)

congrat's brill stie it has inspired me to do things hope it runs for more years


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

This site has, without a doubt, inspired me to make some pretty amazing things. Things I would not have even attempted before coming on here. Thank you Larry and Mods for all the hard work and dedication.


----------



## HalloweenHero (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you Larrry! I just found HalloweenForum today and glad I did. You had great insight back in 2002 to launch this site and from what I have seen so far, work tirelessly to maintain a quality community. Congratulations on your first 10 successful years.

Best,
Peter


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

larry we all owe a huge debt of gratitude for starting this 10 years ago

THANK YOU!

amk


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

I still remember the day I found halloweenforum.com so long ago.....and was able to tell my wife, "SEE...I'm not the only one !!!"

Larry ( and mods!) - thanks for all your hard work, and for creating a home for all of us Halloween crazies to share and learn from each other.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am very happy to have such an amazing bunch of people here. There is no doubt that Halloween is much better now than 10 years ago. The props, the costumes. the people. Each home haunt is a mini-theme park.

Thanks again everyone! Thanks also for helping me keep spreading the word so we can continue to have a large number of visitors 365 days a year!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Here Here!!!!


----------

